# andare insieme a qualcuno: gli era andata insieme



## zipp404

Come parafrasereste voi l’espressione sottostante «*gli era andata insieme*» ?

*Contesto*

Una sera a Ferrara, una ragazza triestina, sposata, dopo aver visto un film al cinema, incontra per strada un giovane a lei sconosciuto, anche lui triestino, ed è per questo che lei accetta il suo invito ad andare a cena con lui.
____​
«Quando uscì dal cinema piovigginava. Entrò in un bar affollato e gli uomini la guardarono quando ordinò un cognac, e uscendo uno di essi la seguì. “Signorina, posso offrirle un momento l’ombrello? Io vado dalla sua stessa strada.” Il giovanotto aveva parlato con un leggero inconfondibile accento triestino e d’istinto si volse. “Lei è triestino?” “Anche lei lo è, lo sento dall’accento.” Il giovanotto la riparò dalla pioggia con l’ombrello aperto. “È la prima volta che trovo una muleta* da queste parti.»
Si chiamava Vittorio, le rammentò la sua Trieste. Per questo alle nove di sera era ancora a cena con lui, in un piccolo ristorante fuori Ferrara […] Aveva continuato a bere, a parlare in triestino [...] Era abbastanza lucida da capire che cosa stava accadendo quando si alzarono da tavola e Vittorio le fece salire una scala vicino al salone ristorante e poi si trovò sola con lui in una camera […] … egli la strinse contro di sé e cominciò a baciarla […] d’un tratto, senza nessuna ragione, si volse […] si rese conto dello squallore equivoco di quella stanza d’albergo e della miseria per quello che stava per commettere.  [Si chiese] che donna era? *il primo giovanotto che l’aveva fermata *gli era andata insieme, era arrivata con lui fino in una camera d’albergo.»

*Nel dialetto triestino, ragazzina.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Andare insieme" è un'espressione molto informale che significa fare sesso.


----------



## Starless74

Premesso che è una costruzione del tutto inusuale e – mi si consenta di aggiungere – oggettivamente terrificante (scusate divento monotono, ma è un altro anacoluto....) il senso è: era andata [a passeggio e poi a cena] assieme al primo giovanotto che l'aveva fermata, e poi... ecc.

[ risposta incrociata ]

*Edit -* verissimo: "andare insieme a", "andare con qualcuno" indica anche fare sesso con qualcuno/a; non ne sono sicuro al 100% in questo caso, vista la costruzione del periodo, ma non è così importante perché in ogni caso alla fine la donna si concede allo sconosciuto.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie!

È Scerbanenco a scrivere i pensieri e il modo di esprimerli della ragazza

Quindi, mantenendo l'anacoluto e lo stesso registro, si potrebbe parafrasere come segue: ?

[Si chiese] che donna era? *il primo giovanotto che l’aveva fermata *e lei aveva fatto sesso con lui ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zipp404 said:


> Grazie.  Si potrebbe parafrasare (mantenendo lo stesso registro, e l'anacoluto)
> 
> [Si chiese] che donna era? *il primo giovanotto che l’aveva fermata *aveva fatto sesso con lui ?
> 
> Sarebbe una parafrasi corretta o sbaglio ?


Qui si usa in senso un po' più lato. Se una donna "va insieme" ad un uomo, questi si frequentano e hanno anche rapporti.


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  Grazie!

Scusate l'insistenza sul parafrasare, ma mi aiuta ad afferrare meglio il senso dell'espressione originale

[Si chiese] che donna era? *il primo giovanotto che l’aveva fermata *e lei era andata con lui fino in una camera d'albergo.

Va bene così ?


----------



## Starless74

Più semplicemente:
[Si chiese] che donna era? Era andata fino in camera d'albergo insieme *al* primo giovanotto che l’aveva fermata.
(Questa sarebbe la costruzione sintattica corretta)

Il fatto che nell'originale il soggetto della frase sia "il primo giovanotto che l'aveva fermata"
può essere fuorviante per un non-italiano, oltre che sbagliato (per le ragioni che ho già esposto in #3).


----------



## ohbice

Accompagnarsi con qualcuno, permettere che il primo sconosciuto la conduca in una camera d'albergo. Non è importante secondo me che l'avventura si concluda con un atto sesssuale, il solo fatto di essersi comportata in quel modo mette in crisi la ragazza, che ha una concezione della morale che non coincide con quella del giorno d'oggi ;-)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Il fatto che nell'originale il soggetto della frase sia "il primo giovanotto che l'aveva fermata"


Non direi che "il primo giovanotto" sia il soggetto della frase. È piuttosto un complemento (di compagnia) dislocato a sinistra. Io comunque avrei detto "ci era andata insieme".


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Non direi che "il primo giovanotto" sia il soggetto della frase. È piuttosto un complemento (di compagnia) dislocato a sinistra.


Giusta osservazione. Avrei dovuto scrivere: il fatto che "il giovanotto" sia collocato in quel punto della frase lo fa _sembrare_ soggetto logico e questo può essere fuorviante.
Troppo tardi per correggere #7, ahimé. 
Quanto alla struttura della frase, ribadisco che per me non è corretta ma l'argomento della discussione è un altro, quindi mi fermo.


----------



## Armodio

Non ritratterei sull'anacoluto. Dislocazione a sinistra sì, ma rimane un "nominativus pendens". Differente sarebbe stato un: _al primo giovanotto che l'aveva fermata, lei gli era andata dietro._​​


----------



## Armodio

Quanto al quesito iniziale, non è necessario vederci allusioni a sfondo sessuale. Il sintagma indica genericamente l'accompagnarsi a qualcuno, l'andarne in cerca attaccando bottone per diporto o voglia di relazionarsi, checché ne scaturisca poi.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> non è necessario vederci allusioni a sfondo sessuale


Neppure alla luce del successivo ''era arrivata con lui fino in una camera d'albergo''?  Dato che il significato di ''andare insieme'' può essere diverso a seconda del contesto, secondo me qui il contesto è abbastanza esplicito.


----------



## lorenzos

Il contesto è sempre determinante ma il quesito era


zipp404 said:


> Come parafrasereste voi l’espressione sottostante «*gli era andata insieme*» ?


cui potrebbe seguire: lo aveva accompagnato a trovare sua zia, aveva accettato un invito a cena, ci era andata al cinema...


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> Il contesto è sempre determinante ma il quesito era
> 
> cui potrebbe seguire: lo aveva accompagnato a trovare sua zia, aveva accettato un invito a cena, ci era andata al cinema...



Scusa Lorenzo, ma non sono d'accordo con te. Almeno dalle mie parti (Torino) quando si dice che una/uno va insieme a qualcun'altro/a si intende che ci si accompagni per fini erotici / fisici, non per andare al cinema. Essendo Scerbanenco milanese di adozione, bisognerebbe vedere se anche per i Meneghini la frase ha la stessa implicazione che per noi Taurini, ma a giudicare da quanto scritto da Paul (che è bresciano, quindi di zona) sembrerebbe di sì.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> potrebbe seguire: lo aveva accompagnato a trovare sua zia



Be', l'espressione da parafrasare era quella ''sottostante'', cioè inserita in quel contesto.  Altrimenti a che cosa serve citare il contesto? O forse non bisogna prendere il contesto in considerazione? Del resto tu hai scritto ''il contesto è sempre determinante''.

E quanto ad ''andargli insieme'' (a un giovanotto) concordo con giginho. Penso che la locuzione (molto colloquiale) sia comprensibile in tutta (o almeno in buona parte di) Italia - con quel significato.
Anche dalle mie parti (Milano, e prima Bologna) un po' dialettalmente si direbbe 'andarci insieme', come suggerito da Pietruzzo.


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> Come parafrasereste voi l’espressione sottostante....?


Propongo una parafrasi in stile un po' elevato:
_Aveva accettato le profferte del primo giovanotto che l'aveva fermata._
( attendo le proteste per la parola 'profferte' oggi  leggermente obsoleta )


----------



## Armodio

Non è male. Oggi si direbbe _avances_.
Secondo me, un po' di inconscia malizia ci fa trarre la scontata conclusione, ma non è detto che questa ci sia. Un po' come Lillo in "Johnny Stecchino", che alla fine vuol sapere se l'amico ha concretizzato: l'hai fatto l'amore?
Nella maggior parte dei casi è pur vero che intenzione e conclusione siano quelle supposte. In tal caso potremmo considerarlo un iperonimo eufemistico: _andare insieme_ è generico, ma allude.


----------



## Olaszinhok

> *ci era andata insieme*


A me soltanto questa sembra l'espressione idiomatica, nell'italiano contemporaneo. _Gli era andata insieme_, mi risulta quasi incomprensibile.


----------



## Pietruzzo

zipp404 said:


> si rese conto dello squallore equivoco di quella stanza d’albergo e della miseria per quello che stava per commettere. [Si chiese] che donna era? *il primo giovanotto che l’aveva fermata *gli era andata insieme, era arrivata con lui fino in una camera d’albergo


I due sono in albergo ma ancora non hanno "consumato"; quindi, visto che "gli era andata insieme"  descrive un evento precedente per me significa semplicemente "aveva accettato la sua compagnia".


----------



## Armodio

Infatti, come notavo sopra, a meno che non ci sia chiara e marcata allusività o una sintagmatica metaforicamente cristallizzata (_andarci insieme _in senso traslato, come regionalismo, varietà diatopica e/o diafasica) , l'espressione mantiene una sua neutralità, affine ad _accompagnarsi a qualcuno, seguirlo, tenere dietro._
Poi  sarà il contesto ad aiutarci di volta in volta. La protagonista potrebbe essere in uno stato mentale di confusione, incertezza, frustrazione, ricerca di uno sfogo, qualunque esso sia, ricerca d'identità, di calore e affetto puro e semplici e via dicendo.


----------



## lorenzos

giginho said:


> quando si dice che una/uno va insieme a qualcun'altro/a si intende che ci si accompagni per fini erotici / fisici


Dici bene, forse (fini erotici), ma in quel senso, quando una "_gli era andata insieme_" si intende che ne era stata per un certo tempo la _morosa_, non che ci aveva passato una fuggevol sera.


----------

